# Bluecard question



## next (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am plan to Move to Milano soon. I am non-EU, have German Permanent Residence permit.
My employer told me that issuing blue card is a lengthy process, which may take up to 7 month. This will also require confirmation of my Diplomas from the issuing country. I am worried about it. My Uni diploma was lost long ago, also I dont want to deal with the authorities of issuing country.
Is there any way to avoid it? Is there any other working visa type which will not require all this bureaucracy?

Please advise. Thank you


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

The EU has set up a specific website with all the informations about the requirements to obtain the document. 

For further directions, I believe it could be useful to contact the Delegation of the European Union to Australia.


----------

